# Cat biting puppy's ear



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm going to ask my vet tomorrow when my puppy goes in for her shots, but i was curious to see if anyone has an input/experience with it. My cat and my puppy love to play but sometimes it gets rough and my cat bites her ear to let her know he had enough (she likes to get on top of him and bite his neck - i'm sure assuring her dominance). Anyway, her ears, since they are still developing, would there be any permanent damage if he bites her on the ear? I watch them very, very close because i know to be careful just in case it gets out of control, but they love to play together - it just gets rough sometimes...any input?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

see her Floppy ear tip on her right ear? That will never stand... ever. Its because one of her siblings bit her ear while playing once and bit just right there is a chunk missing at the edge. It was a one in a hundred bite but she was the one in a hundred. I would suggest you discourage the ear biting. along with the puppy neck chewing the cat....


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

I hear you! I know they are playing the dominance game but I feel that i need to stand by in case it gets rough (on both ends). Thanks!


----------

